# North slope DIY elk sucess



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

So I finally had some success in the uintas hunting elk. Got into a canyon that was holding some good bulls, but it took a lot of patience waiting for the bulls to become vocal to find their locations. A buddy and I followed his bugle for about 2 miles, and got between 2 bulls. We called in the bigger of the 2, and my buddy sadly missed between some trees at about 40 yards. ( i wish i had pictures, nice bull) And 10 minutes later we were able to call this guy in , and I was able to double lung him at 30 yards.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a nice bull.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Good to see you having success on a difficult hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Any bull off the general unit is definitely earned! Congrats on your bull and the successful hunt!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome bull....


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool beans!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work.....Way to stick one before they all get killed on the rifle hunt.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Way to go! Good bull! Congrats!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, that thing is a mirror image of the first bull I ever killed. :shock:

Way to go guys!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm envious


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice bull!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya know what, That's probably 'about' as good as a guy can
do on Utahs any bull stuff-----Good on ya.................


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Good job guys!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Ya know what, That's probably 'about' as good as a guy can
> do on Utahs any bull stuff-----Good on ya.................


I was up hunting on that unit also. There are bigger bulls in there. We seen one that we guessed at 320 maybe a little more. I have seen bigger bulls on the any bull units. You do have to work for them. But I can say that is a good bull. I would have loved to have got a shot at one like that. Good job, looks like the hunt treated you well. Even with all the crappy rain that came with the last week of the hunt.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Ya know what, That's probably 'about' as good as a guy can
> do on Utahs any bull stuff-----Good on ya.................


What about that 5x5 posted on MM a couple days ago? It came off the S. Slope. Sick looking general bull!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Did you guys miss I put "about" ....?

YES there will be a HANDFULL better killed on genral units ...

But that's it boys,,,,, Just a handfull ...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Goofy definitely knows. After all, these wasatch bulls we are seeing pictures if are a figment of our imagination. Nothing bigger than 320" right goof? 350-360" is a rare occurrence. Or we're you misquoted?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mcfly, your soooo out to lunch it's unbeliveable!!!!!

You can quote me, I'll say it again.

LE elk Wasatch will see around 3%-4% that will be 340 + bulls harvested....
Do you get that Mcfly?
And Mcfly, If you can find somthing that supports anything different, please post it up.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't worry goof. Mcflys just got something stuck where it don't belong! There's a reason he chose the signature he has. Most of the bulls I've seen on the Wasatch this year would be lucky to hit 300. I've only glassed 10 over 340+ and I've covered ALOT of ground! The Wasatch is a large unit with a TON of elk. But age class is what you would expect. On any unit you can find 350+ bulls, but the percentages are a whole different thing.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey thanks guys.. The hunt was too much fun! 

I am wondering if anyone has proof like pictures or something that there are 350+ class bulls on a general unit.. The bull I shot has been above average for the bulls I usually see on the north slope.. I have seen one 320ish 6 point killed 4 miles into Wyoming from where I hunt. And I know that goosefreak always talks about bigger bulls where he goes on the south slope, but nothing I have ever seen or heard if that hits 350+.. Except for private property.. I used to have access to the private property thats now cwmu skullcrack, and there were nice bulls up there, but again private property.. And I have seen from a far, nice bulls on the extended hunts.. But will someone show these 350+ bulls on public general bull units?


----------

